# average age of a store bought betta??



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

i was just curious what do you think is the average age of a betta from a chain store like wal mart or petsmart??

mine was bought from a fairly decent sized mom and pop pet store here in town. i was just curious as how to guess the age of my betta, i would guess 1 yrs old (non-educated guess)


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think its around 6-12 months


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine seems to sell them pretty young (Petsmart anyway...petco is better for age) I would say the new male is around 4 months, his fins aren't quite grown out yet. The girl I would guess is older, but I am not totally sure she came from their usual supplier either xP They never have bettas that nice. Petco, I'd say between 6-12 months, my Cap was well mature when I got him. "The Fish Room" (Saltwater store near me that sometimes has bettas) sells at a good age, and I THINK those are from a local breeder. All their fish always seem to be from the same spawn.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

At around 3-4 months they are old enough to be shipped/sold.. if they get them from mass breeders at farms then they are most likely closer to that age as the breeders would want to move their product out quickly.


----------

